# BH Autofoam



## AndyC

Used this for the first time today. Impressed is a massive understatement. Cut work time significantly and cleaned 90%+ of the accumulated crud on the Saab and Clio first rinse down.

The only negative is not discovering it sooner :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Andy,

Good to hear it did the business, sorry I wasn't able to deal with it personally, I must've missed you by about 5 mins as you'd not long left when I returned from the unit...

Alex :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

any comparison to the likes of VP & Elites own?


id like to try some new foams out


----------



## AndyC

TBH it knocks spots off every other foam I have and have used, end of. The Saab in particular was hanging (as the gents who came down to my place for some tuition yesterday will confirm) and the lower 50% of the car was white/brown/grey with filthy arches and wheels.

It doesn't foam up like toothpaste, rinses away from the driveway without leaving piles of foam everywhere and most importantly lifts a huge percentage of dirt during initial application/rinse.


----------



## badly_dubbed

sounds rather awesome


----------



## Dave KG

I would agree, its been my goto foam for some time now - one of the best for cleaning I have come across, even if it doesn't produce shaving foam, it cleans and that is what counts. Smells nice in use too 



badly_dubbed said:


> sounds rather awesome


It is - and you're welcome to try some when you come up on the 28th to the unit


----------



## badly_dubbed

will do - always nice to try new stuff 

cheers Dave


----------



## caledonia

Its also bio degradable also.
Great stuff all round.

Off the the Eco section before I get slapped down. :doublesho

I will need to watch what I am saying going to be branded the Eco Guy. :wall:

I am not really :lol:
Gordon


----------



## PJS

AndyC said:


> Used this for the first time today. Impressed is a massive understatement. Cut work time significantly and cleaned 90%+ of the accumulated crud on the Saab and Clio first rinse down.
> 
> The only negative is not discovering it sooner :thumb:


Excellent - if only you'd listened to the likes of myself, Damon, and others, you'd have found this out 4-6 months ago. 
Still, better late than never! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Sounds like I need me some of this stuff! I'll get some on my next Elite order


----------



## Suasexed

Great commendation. Glad I've got some on order!


----------



## perm

AndyC said:


> Used this for the first time today. Impressed is a massive understatement. Cut work time significantly and cleaned 90%+ of the accumulated crud on the Saab and Clio first rinse down.
> 
> The only negative is not discovering it sooner :thumb:


Andy,
for info what mix did you use ? 200 ml BH with 800 ml water ?
I know the values need to correct to each pressure washer... ect however 
just wondering.

Cheers


----------



## catch the pigeo

It is brilliant stuff:thumb:


----------



## AndyC

PJS said:


> Excellent - if only you'd listened to the likes of myself, Damon, and others, you'd have found this out 4-6 months ago.
> Still, better late than never! :lol:


I was waiting for that :wave: and you're abso-flippin-lutely right :thumb:



perm said:


> Andy,
> for info what mix did you use ? 200 ml BH with 800 ml water ?
> I know the values need to correct to each pressure washer... ect however
> just wondering.
> 
> Cheers


250ml foam solution with about 800ml of water. Sprayed onto dry car (no pre rinse) and left for about 10 minutes before rinsing.


----------



## Mr Face

Hi Andy, hope you like bathing in it if it isnt as good as you say ! that and the other temptation you introduced us to has been ordered today! I really do hate it when other people spend far to much of my wifes hard earnt.

Catch you soon

Mr Face & Mr Weasel


----------



## Bluetacker

Sounds like really good stuff. I'll be giving this a try when my VP foam runs out. :thumb:


----------



## Suasexed

My order from Glossmax arrived today. Superb service and free delivery... get some while they still have it :thumb:


----------



## R32rob

AndyC said:


> Sprayed onto dry car (no pre rinse) and left for about 10 minutes before rinsing.


Do you find this better than a pre rinse with PW?


----------



## Sav

Suasexed said:


> My order from Glossmax arrived today. Superb service and free delivery... get some while they still have it :thumb:


Got my order as well, great price and postage free....will be buying its again that for sure from Paul. :thumb: Just about to head out and give it a go on the Cooper that is manky........


----------



## wedgie

I have used it a few times now and i am very impressed with it...


----------



## VIPER

Sounds highly impressive :thumb: and the fact that you say it doesn't foam up like shaving foam is a bonus in my book. After all, it's only the product in contact with the car that's doing anything, all the excess is superfluous to the job and only needs even more water to wash it away. A foam's role is to clean, not to look good in pictures destined for web forums


----------



## Sav

Well it done well, happy with it at 200 ml to 800ml.....its only a Mini so it done it twice but looking good for a winter wash without contact with a mit. Next thing on the list is Tardis I think as I have small tar marks on the Alloys and doors.


----------



## -ROM-

I ran out of BH autofoam this weekend so went to halfords and bought a 5 litre bottle of halfords advanced car wash to whack in the foam gun £8, i put about 2 inches in the bottom of the bottle and topped up with hot water and it was awesome, there was 2 months of crap on the car and it got rid of most of it.


----------



## PJS

But what about the LSP?
2" of God knows only how neutral, and it may have killed the LSP.


----------



## Guest

It's nice to see BH products are taking off a bit more this year!


----------



## -ROM-

PJS said:


> But what about the LSP?
> 2" of God knows only how neutral, and it may have killed the LSP.


TBH that wasn't really a concern, the salt on the roads is 10 times worse and the Zaino seems to be standing up well to that, so in reality i can't see it stripping much of the LSP.


----------



## AndyC

R32rob said:


> Do you find this better than a pre rinse with PW?


As with most foams, yes. It seems to dwell longer and run off more slowly taking more surface dirt and grime with it if that makes sense?



Pit Viper said:


> Sounds highly impressive :thumb: and the fact that you say it doesn't foam up like shaving foam is a bonus in my book. After all, it's only the product in contact with the car that's doing anything, all the excess is superfluous to the job and only needs even more water to wash it away. A foam's role is to clean, not to look good in pictures destined for web forums


I should also add that there was no residue left at the bottom of my drive when I'd finished - never had that with other foams previously.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

:thumb:AndyC thanks for this - we spent a while working on a foam that cleans well and a key factor was a rapidly breaking foam - it's easy to build a high foam formulation but it's a bad attribute in our opinion as it very effectively stops the active materials contacting the surface. I think the term “snow foam” set an image in a users mind - maybe sleet foam would've been better


----------



## andycole

Had my 10 litres of BH Autofoam delivered today, cant wait to give it a whirl this weekend
AC:thumb:


----------



## wedgie

AndyC said:


> I should also add that there was no residue left at the bottom of my drive when I'd finished - never had that with other foams previously.


For what it is worth, i have noticed that there doesnt seem to be any resudue left, the foam dissapears very quickly.Although i have nothing to compare it to,i am happy with it and cant see me buying anything else now


----------



## bidderman1969

Mr Face said:


> Hi Andy, hope you like bathing in it if it isnt as good as you say ! that and the other temptation you introduced us to has been ordered today! I really do hate it when other people spend far to much of my wifes hard earnt.
> 
> Catch you soon
> 
> Mr Face & Mr Weasel


you got on ok in Andy's hands then chap?


----------



## AndyC

bidderman1969 said:


> you got on ok in Andy's hands then chap?


I'll let Mike answer directly but from my perspective yes. He and Jack had a good session at the weekend.

It was Mike's car that prompted discussion about safe wash methods as many of the defects appeared to be wash related and I suggested that BH foam would be a good start to a safer regime. This was before I'd used mine but based on expert advice here (PJS, Damon and co).

It was the foam's ability to remove dirt to such a high percentage which really jumped out at me when I used it. I'm used to seeing some dirt removal when I foam but I've always used foams as a pre wash to remove as much loose (and potentially damaging) grit & debris as possible, knowing that they aren't likely to clean a car on their own.

BH Autofoam bridges the gap neatly - the 205 was mildly grubby after the Slough meet but after foaming, rinsing and a second foam down using Dodo Sour Power, it came up completely clean and no bucket wash needed. This was evident during drying as I used the SN drying towel (white) which came up completely clean with no dirt transfer whatsoever.

The Saab need a bucket wash but the rinse water was relatively clean during and after. The Clio was similar. Point being that the foam carried away a significant percentage of the dirt (and we're talking all the crud from the last 2/3 weeks) in a single hit.

I'm turning into a BH preacher here but, honestly, it's possibly the smartest product I've used to date - since I began detailing 5/6 years ago.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

I know you won't be after thanks Andy, but its nice to hear such insightful comment from someone with your (and I'm not blowing smoke up your ase here) credibility. Pete hit the nail on the head when he mentioned how he formulated the product and in the way that he wanted to create a new way of looking at things, and its nice to see that ethos justified. We want to make stuff in England (yes, we are proud to be creating world class English products!) and stuff that just works just bloody superbly whilst using a bit of intelligence.

I won't push our product here because it isn't cricket, but it would be nice if we could do a board deal perhaps. I've mentioned the issue we have co-ordinating production runs, but lets push the boat out on a special offer. Who would we see about offering say, a flask of _free _Auto-wash to try after trying the Auto-foam.. purely for Board members with a registered sign in?

Perhaps I should ask Whizzer? Perhaps it might be an idea for people NOT to order Auto-foam until we have announced any Board special deal.

Al


----------



## Neil_S

Al, 

I know Whizzer is off sking at the moment but should be back soon and would be the right person to speak to. I would think it would be in everybodies interest to see a board special on auto foam as I can only say good things about the product and mirror what Andy has said.

Neil


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

That sounds good. What might be an idea, in that case, is to ask people to register interest or do a waiting list dependent on Whizzer's yeah or nay. Given that Feb is a short month anyway, it might not be a bad idea to wait a few days or so.

We haven't ever done a Board special before but Auto-foam is as good a one as any to dip our toe in the water I suppose.


----------



## Bigpikle

nice one guys :thumb:

Andy - you took your time finding it :lol:


----------



## ads2k

bilt-hamber kid said:


> That sounds good. What might be an idea, in that case, is to ask people to register interest or do a waiting list dependent on Whizzer's yeah or nay. Given that Feb is a short month anyway, it might not be a bad idea to wait a few days or so.
> 
> We haven't ever done a Board special before but Auto-foam is as good a one as any to dip our toe in the water I suppose.


I'll start it off then :thumb:

Add your name below for a pre-order place for the *'Special BH Autofoam Offer'*

1. ads2k


----------



## bidderman1969

Add your name below for a pre-order place for the 'Special BH Autofoam Offer'

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> nice one guys :thumb:
> 
> Andy - you took your time finding it :lol:


I think it's his age ........ he's old you know :lol: ,takes him longer to do a lot of things these days


----------



## goneawol

Add your name below for a pre-order place for the 'Special BH Autofoam Offer'

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol


----------



## Guest

Add your name below for a pre-order place for the 'Special BH Autofoam Offer'

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo


----------



## Suasexed

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed


----------



## Evil Twin

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin


----------



## fluffy

Me is confused , which thread to use?
This or http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105425

Oh well, will also add my name here, just to be sure 

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin 
7. fluffy


----------



## uk_

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin 
7. fluffy
8. uk_


----------



## essjay

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay


----------



## chunkytfg

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg


----------



## mkv

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv


----------



## sunnygjg

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg


----------



## Curley89

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89


----------



## grant_evans

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans


----------



## thomastank

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank:newbie: if ok


----------



## giblet

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786


----------



## Rob_Quads

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads


----------



## Mr Face

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face


----------



## jammytask

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. Jammytask


----------



## chunkytfg

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task

Just to keep it on track jammy task


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi


----------



## Dub-bitz

I want some of this!!!
Need some clay as well so will put it all together when this comes up!!:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

My God this is popular, but trust me it's for good reason, i only "discovered" Bilt Hamber products a couple of months ago, but everything they make is fantastic and works so well (yes i have 99% of their products now  )


----------



## wedgie

MaDMaXX said:


> My God this is popular, but trust me it's for good reason, i only "discovered" Bilt Hamber products a couple of months ago, but everything they make is fantastic and works so well (yes i have 99% of their products now  )


i know what you mean buddy, there is not one BH thing that has let me down yet......

Now i would like to repay the favour and get them some (free,for them) advertising,all we need is some blue polo's with there logo on.....

But knowing Al they will need to be perfect,before he even thinks about it :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

I'm going to make us sound so thick here, but I wish we _did _have trick marketing and advertising skills. I envy those companies which have neat packaging and labels but that has always seemed to be something we consider at the last second. You know the kind of thing.. 'Right, we've spent 2 years developing the stuff now lets sell it'.. 'Damn, we haven't got anything to put it in, is there anything in that cupboard?'. Having said that, we have only ever used packaging which we know works in an industrial sense, and we have hardly any returns at all through packaging shortcomings. The Auto-wash was an example of overkill, but we're mulling that one again. The plakky bottle is technically speaking, nigh on perfect but the ally one looks so sweet. So, we're getting there. :thumb:


----------



## JohnZ3MC

I'm a North America guy, Canada specifically. 
Question for bilt-hamber kid? Are there any suppliers of Bilt Hamber products in North America? 
I found 5 l of autofoam and 5 l of surfex to be 86 pounds ($143 Can) to ship. A tad too rich but I'd be a buyer if there were a North American supplier.
Thanks for your help,
-John C.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Shirts.... hmmm, now there's an idea  I'd wear them 

I'm sure Al's working on some sort of states disti, i'll be moving there in the next couple of years so i'm gonna need it 

One thing i will say, the Autofoam packaging, well, label design isn't as good as the other products, the blue's wrong


----------



## spitfire

AndyC said:


> I was waiting for that :wave: and you're abso-flippin-lutely right :thumb:
> 
> *250ml foam solution with about 800ml of water*. Sprayed onto dry car (no pre rinse) and left for about 10 minutes before rinsing.


I debated getting this or VP and went with VP because the dilution rates were better with the VP making it more cost effective while still performing well. 5ltrs wouldn't last too long at 250 ml per wash.


----------



## AndyC

ads2k said:


> I think it's his age ........ he's old you know :lol: ,takes him longer to do a lot of things these days


Ain't that the truth Ad :wave:

Surfex is next on my list - heard it works wonders in the house too so will buy 1 for Lou too (and when she reads that I'm going to get my knackers chopped off :lol


----------



## d3m0n

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n


----------



## bidderman1969

is it enviromentaly friendly?


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yes, i believe it is, also, i understand most of BH's products are water based.


----------



## bidderman1969

sounds good then


----------



## vw-aj

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj


----------



## Suasexed

bidderman1969 said:


> is it enviromentaly friendly?


Biodegradable! :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

can be mentioned in the Eco section then?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio


----------



## Chris424

Is BH AutoFoam wax safe? Sorry if this question has been answered, but cant find it? :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yes it is, i'm fussy, and i bought it


----------



## Chris424

^ Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Suasexed said:


> Biodegradable! :thumb:


*waits for bigpikle to chime in* 

But yes, autofoam is pretty environmentally friendly

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1298536&postcount=61
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1299266&postcount=65


----------



## RumblyTripod

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio 
24. Rumblytripod

:thumb:


----------



## bmw320i

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i


----------



## jxf12690

*Foam*

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690


----------



## caledonia

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia


----------



## fluffy

Just an edit to add my location.
1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia


----------



## megaboost

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)


----------



## JPW

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW


----------



## Deano

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama


----------



## tfonseca

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)


----------



## _daveR

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR


----------



## Guest

more details HERE

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1360147#post1360147


----------



## Eazy

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)


----------



## chrisc

Eazy said:


> 1. ads2k
> 2. Bidderman1969
> 3. goneawol
> 4. Cyclo
> 5. Suasexed
> 6. Eviltwin
> 7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
> 8. uk_
> 9. Essjay
> 10. Chunkytfg
> 11. mkv
> 12. Sunnygjg
> 13. Curley89
> 14. grant_evans
> 15. thomastank
> 16. gib786
> 17. Rob_Quads
> 18. Mr Face
> 19. Jammy task
> 20. clean-my-sxi
> 21. d3m0n
> 22. vw-aj
> 23. Glasgow_Gio
> 24. Rumblytripod
> 25. bmw320i
> 26.jxf12690
> 27.Caledonia
> 28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
> 29. JPW
> 30. panama
> 31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
> 32. _daveR
> 33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)


34 i think chrisc and soft clay


----------



## handicap7

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7


----------



## dazyaris

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris


----------



## kenny wilson

How do I add my name to this list?


----------



## spitfire

kenny wilson said:


> How do I add my name to this list?


Copy and paste the list in your post and add your name.

Here.

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson


----------



## kenny wilson

Cheers DC, knew there was a reason you were at the flagship and i'm at the 'milk:thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

How much is this gonna be with postage etc an will it be more postage if I order more stuff at the same time also when is it due to go ahead


----------



## Guest

Cyclo said:


> more details HERE
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1360147#post1360147





dazzlers82 said:


> How much is this gonna be with postage etc an will it be more postage if I order more stuff at the same time also when is it due to go ahead


read above


----------



## bidderman1969

5* litres of high powered Bilt-Hamber Auto-foam is normally available for just £14.30 (excluding post & packing) but until the end of the month, if you add your name to the list in the thread (link below), you'll receive a free 300 ml flask of Auto-wash - normally worth £11.90 to your door*


----------



## wookey

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson
38. RS Adam


----------



## dazzlers82

Cheers guys I read it just after I posted:thumb:


----------



## Dub-bitz

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson
38. RS Adam
39. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)


----------



## Wozza

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson
38. RS Adam
39. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
40. Wozza


----------



## graemeforsyth

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson
38. RS Adam
39. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
40. Wozza
41. GraemeForsyth


----------



## rinns

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson
38. RS Adam
39. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
40. Wozza
41. GraemeForsyth
42. Rinns


----------



## mattsbmw

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Cyclo
5. Suasexed
6. Eviltwin
7. fluffy, the Netherlands.
8. uk_
9. Essjay
10. Chunkytfg
11. mkv
12. Sunnygjg
13. Curley89
14. grant_evans
15. thomastank
16. gib786
17. Rob_Quads
18. Mr Face
19. Jammy task
20. clean-my-sxi
21. d3m0n
22. vw-aj
23. Glasgow_Gio
24. Rumblytripod
25. bmw320i
26.jxf12690
27.Caledonia
28. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
29. JPW
30. panama
31. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
32. _daveR
33. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
34 i think chrisc and soft clay
35. Handicap7
36. dazyaris
37. Kenny Wilson
38. RS Adam
39. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
40. Wozza
41. GraemeForsyth
42. Rinns
43. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment


----------



## Guest

Cleaned up the list and had to pull out, it's 62 Pounds to send to me at this time, sorry.

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment


----------



## [email protected]

Cyclo said:


> Cleaned up the list and had to pull out, it's 62 Pounds to send to me at this time, sorry.
> 
> 1. ads2k
> 2. Bidderman1969
> 3. goneawol
> 4. Suasexed
> 5. Eviltwin
> 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
> 7. uk_
> 8. Essjay
> 9. Chunkytfg
> 10. mkv
> 11. Sunnygjg
> 12. Curley89
> 13. grant_evans
> 14. thomastank
> 15. gib786
> 16. Rob_Quads
> 17. Mr Face
> 18. Jammy task
> 19. clean-my-sxi
> 20. d3m0n
> 21. vw-aj
> 22. Glasgow_Gio
> 23. Rumblytripod
> 24. bmw320i
> 25. jxf12690
> 26. Caledonia
> 27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
> 28. JPW
> 29. panama
> 30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
> 31. _daveR
> 32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
> 33. chrisc + soft clay
> 34. Handicap7
> 35. dazyaris
> 36. Kenny Wilson
> 37. RS Adam
> 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
> 39. Wozza
> 40. GraemeForsyth
> 41. Rinns
> 42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment


[email protected]


----------



## Suasexed

This is proving rather popular! :thumb:


----------



## Sid

Hi guys!

New here... been anxious to post all day, pending activation.
Glad I have been unleashed ... lol :devil:

My car hasn't been washed for a year I think!!! ...
(came on here initially to see what happened to John and Clean&Shiny) ...now I know).

Doing lots of research here on pressure washers (seperate threads I think needed)... but a couple of (basic) questions:



R32rob said:


> Do you find this better than a pre rinse with PW?





AndyC said:


> As with most foams, yes. It seems to dwell longer and run off more slowly taking more surface dirt and grime with it if that makes sense?


So a pressure washer is not needed at all?

I usually wash with 2 buckets, wash mit, garden hose pipe...
so with this fabulous sounding Auto-Foam, I never need to use buckets and wash mit again?

I looked at Dave's DW car wash guide, but the link for car washing is not active yet...?

I'll surely put my name down for this stuff too, sounds like a great deal!!
Hope to hear from you guys soon on the above.
Many thanks,

Sid :wave:


----------



## sl88

44. sl88


----------



## Mr Face

bidderman1969 said:


> you got on ok in Andy's hands then chap?


Hiya Barry :thumb: , apart from the arctic freeze last weekend we had an amazing day. Enjoyed every second of it and already taken deliver of our beautifuly new 9227. Thinking about going again just to make sure the little grey cell has absorbed everything :buffer:

take a peek : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105526


----------



## catch the pigeo

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment 
43. [email protected] 
44. sl88 
45.catch the pigeo


----------



## MaDMaXX

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment 
43. [email protected] 
44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo




Corrected last entries.


----------



## andy monty

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty


----------



## OrangePeel

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty
47. OrangePeel


----------



## Guest

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)


----------



## Sid

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)


----------



## MaDMaXX

It's not a complete replacement for actual washing, but it's very effective at making actual contact washing incredibly easy and safe for the paintwork.

You will need a foam lance and a pressure washer to attach it to.


----------



## lee9

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9


----------



## bidderman1969

50! already! wooooooooooo hhhoooooooooo


----------



## Bero

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Bero


----------



## kallM3

So sad, I just ordered my first container of BH Autofoam some days through Alex at Elite Car Care...
Is there still a chance to get the offer??:argie:


----------



## andy monty

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty *x2 if poss* :thumb: got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Bero


----------



## adpd

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Ber
52. adpd


----------



## dreaddan

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Ber
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan


----------



## Snowglobe

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Ber
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?


----------



## chunkytfg

bloody hell is this going to end up being the biggest group buy to date!??


----------



## ROBS3

Being stupid here. But do we put our name down, then pay on the 2nd March with whatever else we want to order? Or just put our name down, pay, then you just send the freebie out?


----------



## Guest

ROBS3 said:


> Being stupid here. But do we put our name down, then pay on the 2nd March with whatever else we want to order? Or just put our name down, pay, then you just send the freebie out?


put down your name and wait till further instructions :thumb:


----------



## ROBS3

cheers G220 :thumb:


----------



## ROBS3

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Ber
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3


----------



## vrs147

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Ber
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147


----------



## Bero

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147

Just fixing my name


----------



## dazzlers82

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (even though I was awaiting some other replies from my last post in this thread)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)


----------



## Sid

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)


....I've added HD Surflex to my order.
When do we pay for these?
and when can we expect delivery please?

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

Hi Sid,

I will be posting details here sometime today or tonight. I'll duplicate them into the trader section and our area. 

Cheers,

Al.


----------



## Sid

bilt-hamber kid said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> I will be posting details here sometime today or tonight. I'll duplicate them into the trader section and our area.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Al.


Hi Al,
Excellent!! I have ordered my new pressure washer, which I get shortly, and I have also just ordered my Foam Lance too. I can't wait to wash my car, it's FILTHIER than Christina Aguilera!

Thanks, look forward to your post.
Sid


----------



## Dan_cup

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup


----------



## cactusbob

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob


----------



## KugaRugby

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby


----------



## vauxhall

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby 
61. Vauxhall


----------



## Fargo

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby 
61. Vauxhall[/quote]
62. Fargo


----------



## chunkytfg

ignore me lol you sorted it fine fargo


----------



## Crockers

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby 
61. Vauxhall[/quote]
62. Fargo
63. Crockers - if its ok for a newbie to add himself..


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

By all means Crockers. :thumb:

To take advantage of the free Auto-wash offer, could you please note the following.

On Thursday, we will make live, a special page on www.bilthamber.com home page to allow you to link to, order and automatically receive your *absolutely free *full sized flask of Bilt-Hamber Auto-wash. The page will also be configured to allow retail customers to order anything else extra, *with no added post and packing cost*. This will allow those who have said they want to try other product, the chance to do so without incurring any extra carriage costs. The page will close on Tuesday 2 March.

We will start processing the orders on Monday 1 March, on a first come first served basis. When you're ordering after the page opens, could you place in your consignment address box your board name here, as a 'middle' name? It'll make sure that we keep track on what order went out when, and address any snags that crop up. Could you then put an 'order placed' note alongside your name?

Cheers guys. :thumb:


----------



## kkh120

Does that mean you dont need to add your name above? I've recently purchased a few products and have been delighted. Having read this thread I'm going to invest in a lance just to get to use it!!!!!!

I think I'll add my name to the list just in case!!!!

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby 
61. Vauxhall[/quote]
62. Fargo
63. Crockers 
64. kkh120


----------



## MaDMaXX

No, you need to add your name, it's so they can cross reference this list with your order.


----------



## kkh120

Thanks.


----------



## T1NY W

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall[/quote]
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox

Many thanks
Tiny


----------



## West

How much is delivering to Denmark?


----------



## PJS

According to the website, and I don't know if it's still the same, it's showing as £12 for up to a 30kg package.
That's not bad - maybe worth stocking up on 2 or 3 Auto-foams to make the shipping pay for itself?


----------



## West

PJS said:


> According to the website, and I don't know if it's still the same, it's showing as £12 for up to a 30kg package.
> That's not bad - maybe worth stocking up on 2 or 3 Auto-foams to make the shipping pay for itself?


Thats not to bad... I will def. consider but just used a lot on other stuff so I dont know... I got the ph neutral foam...
Will consider it strongly...!
Thanks


----------



## RumblyTripod

T1NY W said:


> 1. ads2k
> 2. Bidderman1969
> 3. goneawol
> 4. Suasexed
> 5. Eviltwin
> 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
> 7. uk_
> 8. Essjay
> 9. Chunkytfg
> 10. mkv
> 11. Sunnygjg
> 12. Curley89
> 13. grant_evans
> 14. thomastank
> 15. gib786
> 16. Rob_Quads
> 17. Mr Face
> 18. Jammy task
> 19. clean-my-sxi
> 20. d3m0n
> 21. vw-aj
> 22. Glasgow_Gio
> 23. Rumblytripod(Order Placed)
> 24. bmw320i
> 25. jxf12690
> 26. Caledonia
> 27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
> 28. JPW
> 29. panama
> 30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
> 31. _daveR
> 32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
> 33. chrisc + soft clay
> 34. Handicap7
> 35. dazyaris
> 36. Kenny Wilson
> 37. RS Adam
> 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
> 39. Wozza
> 40. GraemeForsyth
> 41. Rinns
> 42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
> 43. [email protected]
> 44. sl88
> 45. catch the pigeo
> 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
> 47. OrangePeel
> 48. G220 (w/ other items)
> 49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
> 50. Lee9
> 51. Bero
> 52. adpd
> 53. Dreaddan
> 54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
> 55. ROBS3
> 56. vrs147
> 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
> 58. Dan_cup
> 59. Cactusbob
> 60. KugaRugby
> 61. Vauxhall


62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox

Many thanks
Tiny[/QUOTE]


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

click!

Here you go folks. If you could strike off your name on the list when you order, that'd be a big big help and the offer is going to be serviced on a first order received, first order despatched, no matter where you are on the list here.

Don't forget - any other orders placed in addition won't incur any extra carriage and by 'purchasing' Auto-wash, the computer type adding machine thingy in the internet type thing will automatically make sure you don't get charged for it. Apparantly.

Its all gobbledygook to me, but there you go.

Cheers, and thanks!

Al.


----------



## jxf12690

. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod(Order Placed)
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall 

62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox 

Order placed and name removed


----------



## T1NY W

Thanks Al 

It looks like it might still be trying to charge for the Auto-wash though.

This is what my cart showed..

Shopping Cart Items Price Qty	Total	

5 litre Auto-foam £ 14.30 1 £14.30

300ml flask Auto-wash £ 8.95 1 £8.95

Subtotal: £ 23.25


Will it be deducted at the end maybe ?

Thanks 
Tiny


----------



## sunnygjg

Oder 2675 Placed and name removed.
1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mk
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall[/quote]
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox


----------



## KugaRugby

*Order Placed*

KugaRugby order placed - order no 6276. Thanks Guys !! :thumb:

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox


----------



## T1NY W

Order Placed ref: 6278

Name Removed
Items

Shopping Cart Items Price Qty	Total

300ml flask Auto-wash £ 8.95 1 £8.95

5 litre Auto-foam £ 14.30 1 £14.30

1kg Tub deox-C £ 11.95 1 £11.95

500ml Tub hydrate 80 £ 12.95 1 £12.95

1litre Electrox £ 23.44 1 £23.44

200g Bar Regular auto-clay £ 8.50 2 £17.00*

200g Bar Soft auto-clay £ 9.50 2 £19.00*

5 litres Surfex HD £ 13.95 1 £13.95

Subtotal: £ 121.54

Special offer monetary discount: -£ 8.95

Postage: £ 5.90

Total: £ 118.49

Thanks again

Tiny



List:

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120


----------



## Deano

order placed and name removed.

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120


----------



## dazzlers82

order 6281

order placed and name removed.:thumb:

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
__________________


----------



## goneawol

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120


Order placed (6280) 
Name removed

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## graemeforsyth

Order placed (6282) name removed

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
23. Rumblytripod
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120


----------



## graemeforsyth

:wall: Doh, forgot to put board name as a 'middle' name when i placed my order (6282). Hope It'll still be OK


----------



## andy monty

graemeforsyth said:


> :wall: Doh, forgot to put board name as a 'middle' name when i placed my order (6282). Hope It'll still be OK


when did you order? just tried and their website is down ATM BH told me to try again in half an hour..


----------



## graemeforsyth

Placed order about 10:10 this morning. Site seemed to be fine then.


----------



## RumblyTripod

Order Placed - 6272 - name removed
1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox


----------



## sl88

sl88 Order Placed - 6283 - name removed

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/QUOTE]


----------



## jxf12690

Order 6274 and name removed
1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
8. Essjay
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]


----------



## essjay

Order placed 6284 an name removed

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]


----------



## Crockers

Order placed 6285 name removed

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo

64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]


----------



## graemeforsyth

I removed my name earlier and now it's back on the list :doublesho 
Name removed again

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza

41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo

64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]


----------



## Guest

Errm - I don't think the idea was to remove your name more than strike through it, so bilt hamber could keep track of who has taken it up and who hasn't, incase any problems arise and they accidentally don't treat a purchase as part of the special.


----------



## PJS

BHK asked for it G220 - although I'd have thought changing the colour of the text would've been a better plan of attack.
I'm sure he knows what he's doing.......one hopes!


----------



## kenny wilson

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. *Kenny Wilson* Order No.6277 placed........email received :thumb:
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza

41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo

64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]


----------



## Guest

PJS said:


> BHK ask for it G220 - although I'd have thought changing the colour of the text would've been a better plan of attack.
> I'm sure he knows what he's doing.......we hope!


I interpreted what Al said ("strike off") as mark your name as paid, i.e. using strikethrough or a red colour, not totally removing it.


----------



## Deano

if we're removing names then people will need to copy the list from the post before theirs and not the original list as names that have been removed are now back on.


----------



## graemeforsyth

This is getting confusing, but then again, I'm easily confused 

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)
39. Wozza
40. GraemeForsyth Order No 6282
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo

64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]


----------



## Dub-bitz

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
24. bmw320i
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
39. Wozza

41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo

64. kkh120
65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox[/quote]
kenny wilson is online now Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## Guest

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
39. Wozza
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)

There - now BH can decide whether they want to remove it etc 
use the quote to keep the red formatting


----------



## mkv

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
9. Chunkytfg
10. mkv paid with clay and balm
11. Sunnygjg 
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
39. Wozza
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)

There - now BH can decide whether they want to remove it etc 
use the quote to keep the red formatting


----------



## kenny wilson

"use the quote to keep the red formatting" :wall:

mebbe not eh! you tries yer best, cheers G220:thumb:


----------



## Guest

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
39. Wozza
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)

(i forgot to add PAID to someone in red which was lost - at least the PAID won't get lost )
/goes to poke nose somewhere elsewhere ;p


----------



## chunkytfg

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
39. Wozza
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
49. Sid (+ HD Surflex)
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)


----------



## Sid

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
39. Wozza
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)


----------



## Wozza

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number *6293*. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
46. Andy Monty x2 if poss got a mate who wants to try it
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)


----------



## andy monty

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number *6293*. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
54. XR Dad. Can I add an Auto Clay bar to my order as well please?
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)


----------



## PJS

G220 said:


> I interpreted what Al said ("strike off") as mark your name as paid, i.e. using strikethrough or a red colour, not totally removing it.


Looking good there G220 - we need the strikethrough code enabled.
Off to speak to the Fat Controller about that.


----------



## Snowglobe

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number *6293*. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
 PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks. 
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)


----------



## foggy

*Too Late?*

Am I too late to add my name to the master list and then mark it in red when I have ordered?


----------



## Guest

foggy said:


> Am I too late


nay!!


----------



## caledonia

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks. 
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)


----------



## foggy

*Number 66 added*

ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks. 
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
66. foggy


----------



## lee9

Can i order x2 auto-foam and get x2 auto-wash free. I just tried this and the checkout
only shows £8.95 discount. Thanks.


----------



## Wozza

lee9 said:


> Can i order x2 auto-foam and get x2 auto-wash free. I just tried this and the checkout
> only shows £8.95 discount. Thanks.


Hmmm interesting, I ordered 2 Auto Foam


----------



## vw-aj

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj:+sufex hd (PAID)
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks.
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
66. foggy


----------



## sunnygjg

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj:+sufex hd (PAID)
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks.
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
66. foggy


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

lee9 said:


> Can i order x2 auto-foam and get x2 auto-wash free. I just tried this and the checkout
> only shows £8.95 discount. Thanks.


Lee, put it through as 2 separate orders then it'll be fine- it's the way Glen set it up - sorry.

Pete


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Wozza said:


> Hmmm interesting, I ordered 2 Auto Foam


It'll be fine - you'll get 2 washes


----------



## Wozza

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> It'll be fine - you'll get 2 washes


Top service


----------



## fluffy

Order nr 6298 placed and paid :thumb:

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj:+sufex hd (PAID)
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks.
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
66. foggy


----------



## foggy

*No 66 PAID*

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks. 
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
66. foggy PAID - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash


----------



## Rowan83

Is the offer still running?

Will there be enough for everyone? lol.

How does BH Autofoam compare to Espuma Activo, which is awesome!


----------



## foggy

*No 66 (PAID now recorded in the accepted format!)*

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks. 
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash


----------



## Funkstar De Lux

I would LOVE a change to try the foam, so if the offer is still running, please add my name.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## andy monty

Funkstar De Lux said:


> I would LOVE a change to try the foam, so if the offer is still running, please add my name.
> 
> How do I pay, as I would like to do it straight away? Thanks, Tony


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1370022#post1370022

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1367494&postcount=146

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1370025&postcount=155


----------



## Guest

MatrixGuy said:


> Is the offer still running?


yes, see above links :wave:


----------



## Guest

Having Espuma and Bilt-Hamber, I find B-H just beats it.

But never have too much SF lol


----------



## Funkstar De Lux

1. ads2k
2. Bidderman1969
(PAID)3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID)8. Essjay 
(paid)9. Chunkytfg
(PAID)10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID)23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID)25. jxf12690 
26. Caledonia Paid 2X soft clay.
27. megaboost (and 1L Surfex HD too probably)
28. JPW
(PAID)29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID)36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID)38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID)40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID)44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(paid by phone thanks pete)46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
PAID 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
PAID 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received, Thanks. 
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID)57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID)60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID)63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID)65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301


----------



## lee9

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Lee, put it through as 2 separate orders then it'll be fine- it's the way Glen set it up - sorry.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, I will do it now.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Anyone wanting in on this just uses the code in those links and orders from the site, get it bought now before it's too late.


----------



## Rowan83

If we put our name down now, do we have to pay straight away? don't get paid till tommorrow, lol.


----------



## MaDMaXX

You just put your name down now, then when you pay on the site with the given links, mark yourself as paid on here.


----------



## bidderman1969

i've paid, but it wont let me update the list, says message is too short FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bidderman1969

well, my order number is 6303


----------



## megaboost

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301

Sorry if I've messed anyone up there, tried to tidy up a bit.

Can I ask if it can be posted minus my "middle" name please, my receptionist will get confused if it comes through with anything slightly out of the ordinary


----------



## fluffy

Somehow my status was lost.

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301


----------



## bidderman1969

cheers chaps


----------



## Evil Twin

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
51. Bero
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301


----------



## Bero

Darn red colours!

See below corrected one!


----------



## Bero

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301


----------



## johnnybond

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
55. ROBS3
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301 
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex


----------



## lee9

Paid by phone, can someone please update the list for me, it keeps saying message to short, thanks.


----------



## bidderman1969

lee9 said:


> Paid by phone, can someone please update the list for me, it keeps saying message to short, thanks.


glad to see i'm not the only one that happened too, :lol:

was tearing out what was left of my hair trying to update the list!


----------



## rinns

johnnybond said:


> 1. ads2k
> PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
> (PAID) 3. goneawol
> 4. Suasexed
> (PAID)5. Eviltwin
> (PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
> 7. uk_
> (PAID) 8. Essjay
> (PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
> (PAID) 10. mkv
> 11. Sunnygjg
> 12. Curley89
> 13. grant_evans
> 14. thomastank
> 15. gib786
> 16. Rob_Quads
> 17. Mr Face
> 18. Jammy task
> 19. clean-my-sxi
> 20. d3m0n
> 21. vw-aj
> 22. Glasgow_Gio
> (PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
> 24. bmw320i
> (PAID) 25. jxf12690
> (PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
> (PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
> 28. JPW
> (PAID) 29. panama
> 30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
> 31. _daveR
> 32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
> 33. chrisc + soft clay
> 34. Handicap7
> 35. dazyaris
> (PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
> 37. RS Adam
> (PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
> (PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
> (PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
> 42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
> 43. [email protected]
> (PAID) 44. sl88
> 45. catch the pigeo
> (PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
> 47. OrangePeel
> 48. G220 (w/ other items)
> (PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
> 50. Lee9
> (PAID) 51. Bero
> 52. adpd
> 53. Dreaddan
> (PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
> 55. ROBS3
> 56. vrs147
> (PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
> 58. Dan_cup
> 59. Cactusbob
> (PAID) 60. KugaRugby
> 61. Vauxhall
> 62. Fargo
> (PAID) 63. Crockers
> 64. kkh120
> (PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
> (PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
> (PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
> (PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex


Just been into the garage and didn't realise I had another 5L of snow foam so I'm just going to order some corrosion protection (Dynax S50 )

name removed from list to avoid confusion


----------



## ROBS3

johnnybond;1371972]1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks! :thumb: 
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301 
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

ROBS3 said:


> johnnybond;1371972]1. ads2k
> PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
> (PAID) 3. goneawol
> 4. Suasexed
> (PAID)5. Eviltwin
> (PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
> 7. uk_
> (PAID) 8. Essjay
> (PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
> (PAID) 10. mkv
> 11. Sunnygjg
> 12. Curley89
> 13. grant_evans
> 14. thomastank
> 15. gib786
> 16. Rob_Quads
> 17. Mr Face
> 18. Jammy task
> 19. clean-my-sxi
> 20. d3m0n
> 21. vw-aj
> 22. Glasgow_Gio - No longer required.
> (PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
> 24. bmw320i
> (PAID) 25. jxf12690
> (PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
> (PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
> 28. JPW
> (PAID) 29. panama
> 30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
> 31. _daveR
> 32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
> 33. chrisc + soft clay
> 34. Handicap7
> 35. dazyaris
> (PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
> 37. RS Adam
> (PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
> (PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
> (PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
> 41. Rinns
> 42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
> 43. [email protected]
> (PAID) 44. sl88
> 45. catch the pigeo
> (PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
> 47. OrangePeel
> 48. G220 (w/ other items)
> (PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
> 50. Lee9
> (PAID) 51. Bero
> 52. adpd
> 53. Dreaddan
> (PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
> (PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks! :thumb:
> 56. vrs147
> (PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
> 58. Dan_cup
> 59. Cactusbob
> (PAID) 60. KugaRugby
> 61. Vauxhall
> 62. Fargo
> (PAID) 63. Crockers
> 64. kkh120
> (PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
> (PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
> (PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
> (PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex


I no longer require some more autofoam so am out.


----------



## tifosotony

johnnybond;1371972]1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks! 
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301 
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex 

(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!


----------



## Guest

bidderman1969 said:


> glad to see i'm not the only one that happened too, :lol:
> 
> was tearing out what was left of my hair trying to update the list!


That happens when you are quoting it - you need to press quote then remove the quotes.


----------



## bidderman1969

aaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kuro231

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
53. Dreaddan
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks! 
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301 
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318


----------



## dreaddan

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
(Payed)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks! 
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301 
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318


----------



## lee9

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol 
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay 
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod 
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama 
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received 
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293. 
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth 
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88 
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
( PAID BY PHONE )50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero 
52. adpd
( PAID )53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks! 
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to) 
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301 
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318


----------



## d3m0n

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
( PAID BY PHONE )50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
( PAID )53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318


----------



## Fargo

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
14. thomastank
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
( PAID BY PHONE )50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
( PAID )53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318


----------



## thomastank

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333 
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
( PAID BY PHONE )50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
( PAID )53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
56. vrs147
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318 
27-02-2009 06:13 PM


----------



## vrs147

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333 
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
( PAID BY PHONE )50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
( PAID )53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318


----------



## GlenStaff26

1. ads2k
PAID) 2. Bidderman1969(
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333 
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
21. vw-aj
22. Glasgow_Gio
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
( PAID BY PHONE )50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
( PAID )53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(paid)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335


----------



## Guest

1. ads2k
*(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol*
4. Suasexed
*(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.*
7. uk_
*(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv*
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
*(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333* 
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
*(PAID) 20. d3m0n*
21. vw-aj
*(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod*
24. bmw320i
*(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)*
28. JPW
*(PAID) 29. panama*
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
*(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received*
37. RS Adam
*(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth*
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
*(PAID) 44. sl88*
45. catch the pigeo
*(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss*
47. OrangePeel
*(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero*
52. adpd
*(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)*
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
*(PAID) 60. KugaRugby*
61. Vauxhall
*(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers*
64. kkh120
*(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335 *


----------



## proser

1. ads2k
*(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol*
4. Suasexed
*(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.*
7. uk_
*(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv*
11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
*(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333* 
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
*(PAID) 20. d3m0n*
21. vw-aj
*(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod*
24. bmw320i
*(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)*
28. JPW
*(PAID) 29. panama*
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
*(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received*
37. RS Adam
*(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth*
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
*(PAID) 44. sl88*
45. catch the pigeo
*(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss*
47. OrangePeel
*(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero*
52. adpd
*(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)*
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
*(PAID) 60. KugaRugby*
61. Vauxhall
*(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers*
64. kkh120
*(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335 
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336 *


----------



## sunnygjg

1. ads2k
*(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol*
4. Suasexed
*(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.*
7. uk_
*(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv*
*(PAID)11. Sunnygjg*
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
*(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333* 
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
*(PAID) 20. d3m0n*
21. vw-aj
*(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod*
24. bmw320i
*(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)*
28. JPW
*(PAID) 29. panama*
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
*(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received*
37. RS Adam
*(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth*
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
*(PAID) 44. sl88*
45. catch the pigeo
*(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss*
47. OrangePeel
*(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero*
52. adpd
*(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)*
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
*(PAID) 60. KugaRugby*
61. Vauxhall
*(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers*
64. kkh120
*(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335 
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336 *


----------



## thomastank

*order 6333*

hi 
the bill i got did not give discount for auto wash  did i do it wrong ,can you rectify thanks
thomastank


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

thomastank said:


> hi
> the bill i got did not give discount for auto wash  did i do it wrong ,can you rectify thanks
> thomastank


Don't worry - will do no probs:thumb:


----------



## thomastank

:thumb::thumb: 
cheers


----------



## vw-aj

forgot to add my user name in the order sorry.
1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
*(PAID)*21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24. bmw320i
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336


----------



## bmw320i

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
35. dazyaris
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336


----------



## dazyaris

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336


----------



## Throbber

Wow, nearly missed this one...

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347


----------



## Guest

Throbber said:


> Al, am I too late for this?
> 
> If not please add me to the list...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1370025&postcount=155 :thumb:


----------



## Throbber

Thanks saw that after posting, so ordered and edited post. 

Look forward to trying this out, will it be ok in the Autobrite lance?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Throbber said:


> Thanks saw that after posting, so ordered and edited post.
> 
> Look forward to trying this out, will it be ok in the Autobrite lance?
> 
> Cheers


certainly will! if you want to get the exact dilution you need to ideally calculate it using the method in this post: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71201


----------



## Throbber

Excellent!

Wow, I think mine might be a bit more trial and error.


----------



## Guest

Throbber said:


> I think mine might be a bit more trial and error.


join the club!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Am i doing something wrong as i am going to order some but the postage charge is for multiple items and not just for the autofoam.

Surely delivery should be £2.90, but its saying £5.90 because ive added the free autowash, are we meant to be paying for postage for the free item


----------



## jamiec

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351


----------



## MaDMaXX

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Am i doing something wrong as i am going to order some but the postage charge is for multiple items and not just for the autofoam.
> 
> Surely delivery should be £2.90, but its saying £5.90 because ive added the free autowash, are we meant to be paying for postage for the free item


Pretty certain that's the correct postage, iirc, it's the £5 postage for the autofoam normally.


----------



## kli

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
28. JPW
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

MaDMaXX said:


> Pretty certain that's the correct postage, iirc, it's the £5 postage for the autofoam normally.


its says on site that single items £2.90 postage


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

just checked on the site and im right postage just for the foam is £2.90 but when you add the free wash its £5.90.

The original offer said that extra delivery will not be added for any additional item


----------



## JPW

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352


----------



## MaDMaXX

Clean-my-sxi said:


> just checked on the site and im right postage just for the foam is £2.90 but when you add the free wash its £5.90.
> 
> The original offer said that extra delivery will not be added for any additional item


Are you using the link to the special page for this?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

yes the detailingworld offer on the BH site


----------



## Guest

Clean-my-sxi said:


> yes the detailingworld offer on the BH site


when they process it, you will get the reduced postage


----------



## bidderman1969

have to recheck my order i think.........


----------



## d3m0n

5 litre Auto-foam	£ 14.30	1	£14.30
300ml flask Auto-wash	£ 8.95	1	£8.95

Subtotal:	£ 23.25
Special offer monetary discount: -£ 8.95 
Postage:	*£ 5.90*
Total:	£ 20.20

I just assumed it was more expensive due to the 5ltr of foam.....still a good deal though


----------



## Guest

d3m0n said:


> 5 litre Auto-foam	£ 14.30	1	£14.30
> 300ml flask Auto-wash	£ 8.95	1	£8.95
> 
> Subtotal:	£ 23.25
> Special offer monetary discount: -£ 8.95
> Postage:	*£ 5.90*
> Total:	£ 20.20
> 
> I just assumed it was more expensive due to the 5ltr of foam.....still a good deal though


when they process it they will charge you the correct amount - when you hit submit it does not process your card automatically, they do it manually (starting on monday), I believe.


----------



## strell

Hopefully i am not to late:
1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358


----------



## BossDom

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

BossDom said:


> 1. ads2k
> (PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
> (PAID) 3. goneawol
> 4. Suasexed
> (PAID)5. Eviltwin
> (PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
> 7. uk_
> (PAID) 8. Essjay
> (PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
> (PAID) 10. mkv
> (PAID)11. Sunnygjg
> 12. Curley89
> 13. grant_evans
> (PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
> 15. gib786
> 16. Rob_Quads
> 17. Mr Face
> 18. Jammy task
> (PAID) 19. clean-my-sxi, order 6362
> (PAID) 20. d3m0n
> (PAID)21. vw-aj
> (PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
> 24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
> (PAID) 25. jxf12690
> (PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
> (PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
> (PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
> (PAID) 29. panama
> 30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
> 31. _daveR
> 32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
> 33. chrisc + soft clay
> 34. Handicap7
> (PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
> (PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
> 37. RS Adam
> (PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
> (PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
> (PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
> 41. Rinns
> 42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
> 43. [email protected]
> (PAID) 44. sl88
> 45. catch the pigeo
> (PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
> 47. OrangePeel
> (PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
> (PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
> (PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
> (PAID) 51. Bero
> 52. adpd
> (PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
> (PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
> (PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
> (PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
> (PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
> 58. Dan_cup
> 59. Cactusbob
> (PAID) 60. KugaRugby
> 61. Vauxhall
> (PAID) 62. Fargo
> (PAID) 63. Crockers
> 64. kkh120
> (PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
> (PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
> (PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
> (PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
> (PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
> (PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
> (PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
> (PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
> (PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
> (PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
> (PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
> (PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
> (PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359


im in


----------



## AFW

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID)5. Eviltwin
(PAID)6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID)11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID)14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID)21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
24.(PAID) bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID)(BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID)48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID)(BY PHONE)50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID)53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID)69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID)70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID)71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks


----------



## Phil-GT4RC

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID) 5. Eviltwin
(PAID) 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID) 11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID) 14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID) 21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
(PAID) 24. bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID) 48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID) 53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID) 69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID) 70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID) 71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks
(PAID) 79. Phil-GT4RC Order No. 6308


----------



## Eazy

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID) 5. Eviltwin
(PAID) 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID) 11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID) 14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID) 21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
(PAID) 24. bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
(PAID)32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)order no. 6364
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID) 48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID) 53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID) 69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID) 70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID) 71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks
(PAID) 79. Phil-GT4RC Order No. 6308


----------



## PJS

Clean-my-sxi said:


> just checked on the site and im right postage just for the foam is £2.90 but when you add the free wash its £5.90.
> 
> The original offer said that extra delivery will not be added for any additional item


Just to clarify, and I think this was their original intention:

When you purchase any single item, the price for mainland delivery is £2.40.
When you purchase more than one item, it's a flat rate of £5.90, up to 30Kg which is the limit Royal Mail go to.

The special deal offered here, was NOT free delivery on the free Auto-wash.
In other words, YOU pay the shipping of both products, but only get charged for the one item - the Auto-foam.
Similarly, if you buy 2 Auto-foam, you still only pay £5.90 in shipping, and receive 2 Auto-wash as well.


----------



## Guest

PJS said:


> Just to clarify, and I think this was their original intention:
> 
> When you purchase any single item, the price for mainland delivery is £2.40.
> When you purchase more than one item, it's a flat rate of £5.90, up to 30Kg which is the limit Royal Mail go to.
> 
> The special deal offered here, was NOT free delivery on the free Auto-wash.
> In other words, YOU pay the shipping of both products, but only get charged for the one item - the Auto-foam.
> Similarly, if you buy 2 Auto-foam, you still only pay £5.90 in shipping, and receive 2 Auto-wash as well.


I think Al mentioned you could add any other items of your liking with no additional postage. I spent over £60 though so doesen't affect me 



bilt-hamber kid said:


> On Thursday, we will make live, a special page on www.bilthamber.com home page to allow you to link to, order and automatically receive your *absolutely free *full sized flask of Bilt-Hamber Auto-wash. *The page will also be configured to allow retail customers to order anything else extra, with no added post and packing cost*. This will allow those who have said they want to try other product, the chance to do so without incurring any extra carriage costs.


----------



## ianFRST

1. ads2k
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID) 5. Eviltwin
(PAID) 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID) 11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID) 14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID) 21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
(PAID) 24. bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
(PAID)32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)order no. 6364
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID) 48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID) 53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID) 69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID) 70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID) 71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks
(PAID) 79. Phil-GT4RC Order No. 6308

*(PAID) 80. ianFRST. order number 6373 - added some clay and autobalm to the order aswell, looking forward to trying bilt hamber *:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## RumblyTripod

Superb, Mine arrived today. Initially very impressed. Very nicely presented products with clear instructions all safely packaged up.
Think saturday will be bilt hamber day, hopefully see some impressive swirl masking from the auto-balm.
:wave:


----------



## ads2k

(PAID) 1. ads2k - telephone order.
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID) 5. Eviltwin
(PAID) 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID) 11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID) 14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID) 21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
(PAID) 24. bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
(PAID)32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)order no. 6364
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
45. catch the pigeo
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID) 48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID) 53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID) 69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID) 70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID) 71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks
(PAID) 79. Phil-GT4RC Order No. 6308


----------



## Sid

RumblyTripod said:


> Superb, Mine arrived today. Initially very impressed. Very nicely presented products with clear instructions all safely packaged up.
> Think saturday will be bilt hamber day, hopefully see some impressive swirl masking from the auto-balm.
> :wave:


You're were one of the first few to order I think at order #6272.
Mine is # 6291, so hope it does come in the next 2 days!!
I can't wait to wash my car for first time in a year!!!
(just hope the evenings get lighter too!!!) hehe


----------



## Guest

Sid said:


> You're were one of the first few to order I think at order #6272.
> Mine is # 6291, so hope it does come in the next 2 days!!
> I can't wait to wash my car for first time in a year!!!
> (just hope the evenings get lighter too!!!) hehe


You will love bilt hamber stuff... I'm even looking forward to trying some heavy duty citrus on my hands :lol:


----------



## catch the pigeo

PAID) 1. ads2k - telephone order.
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID) 5. Eviltwin
(PAID) 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID) 11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID) 14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
19. clean-my-sxi
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID) 21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
(PAID) 24. bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
(PAID)32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)order no. 6364
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
(paid)45. catch the pigeo thumblus surfex)
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID) 48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID) 53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID) 69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID) 70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID) 71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks
(PAID) 79. Phil-GT4RC Order No. 6308


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

PAID) 1. ads2k - telephone order.
(PAID) 2. Bidderman1969
(PAID) 3. goneawol
4. Suasexed
(PAID) 5. Eviltwin
(PAID) 6. fluffy, the Netherlands.
7. uk_
(PAID) 8. Essjay
(PAID) 9. Chunkytfg
(PAID) 10. mkv
(PAID) 11. Sunnygjg
12. Curley89
13. grant_evans
(PAID) 14. thomastank order 6333
15. gib786
16. Rob_Quads
17. Mr Face
18. Jammy task
(PAID) 19. clean-my-sxi , ORDER 6362
(PAID) 20. d3m0n
(PAID) 21. vw-aj
(PAID) 23. RumblyTripod
(PAID) 24. bmw320i order number 6345
(PAID) 25. jxf12690
(PAID) 26. Caledonia 2X soft clay.
(PAID) 27. megaboost (#6304)
(PAID) 28. JPW (Order number 6300)
(PAID) 29. panama
30. tfonseca (probably with more goodies and shipment to Portugal)
31. _daveR
(PAID)32. Eazy (and Auto-Clay SOFT)order no. 6364
33. chrisc + soft clay
34. Handicap7
(PAID) 35. dazyaris ORDER NO.6346
(PAID) 36. Kenny Wilson Order No.6277 placed........email received
37. RS Adam
(PAID) 38. Dub-bitz(+soft clay)Order No.6287 placed/paid-email received
(PAID) 39. Wozza. Order number 6293.
(PAID) 40. GraemeForsyth
41. Rinns
42. Mattsbmw - will confirm additional items before payment
43. [email protected]
(PAID) 44. sl88
(paid)45. catch the pigeo (plus surfex)
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 46. Andy Monty x2 if poss
47. OrangePeel
(PAID) 48. G220 (w/ other items)
(PAID) 49. Sid (+ HD Surfex) # 6291
(PAID) (BY PHONE) 50. Lee9
(PAID) 51. Bero
52. adpd
(PAID) 53. Dreaddan #6319
(PAID) 54. XR Dad. Inc Auto Clay bar Order # 6294. email received
(PAID) 55. ROBS3 - 6314 + 6315, 2 orders include clayx4, please amend postage - thanks!
(PAID) 56. vrs147 - (+soft clay), Order No. 6334
(PAID) 57. dazzler (possibly a few more bits to)
58. Dan_cup
59. Cactusbob
(PAID) 60. KugaRugby
61. Vauxhall
(PAID) 62. Fargo
(PAID) 63. Crockers
64. kkh120
(PAID) 65. T1NY W +both clays + Surfex + maybe deox (PAID)
(PAID) 66. foggy - Order No 6299 - 1 off foam & wash
(PAID) 67. Funkstar De Lux, Order No 6301
(PAID) 68. johnnybond - order 6312 autofoam + autowash + surfex
(PAID) 69. Tifosotony autofoam+autowash 1 off each. Many thanks guys!
(PAID) 70. kuro231 (+ soft clay) Order no.6318
(PAID) 71. FocusTDCi180 Order No. 6335
(PAID) 72. Proser Order No. 6336
(PAID) 73. Throbber Order No. 6347
(PAID) 74. jamiec Order No. 6351
(PAID) 75. kli Order No. 6352
(PAID) 76. strell Order No. 6358
(PAID) 77. bossdom order number 6359
(PAID) 78. AFW order 6363. Thanks
(PAID) 79. Phil-GT4RC Order No. 6308

Had to mark mine as paid again


----------



## jxf12690

Received my order at 0900hrs today. Terrific service. Will be trying out very soon


----------



## T1NY W

Arrived safe and sound, even though the box was bashed around by the couriers 

Thanks

Tiny


----------



## pixor

Gah! Am I too late for this


----------



## PJS

Phone, and ask nicely - you never know your luck!


----------



## kenny wilson

Arrived safe n sound. Thanks you BH guys!


----------



## Chris_4536

This thread = most unorganised ever!


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

You should see the work canteen.


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

pixor said:


> Gah! Am I too late for this


Pixor,

By all means call and just say 'Hi, I am Pixor from the internet and I want you to cut me some slack'. Job done. :thumb:

Glad they're starting to land on people's mats. I look forward to getting some feedback.


----------



## bidderman1969

hoping mine comes tomorrow


----------



## sl88

Order was delivered this morning - many thanks.


----------



## Wozza

Recieved mine today, thanks for the GB


----------



## vauxhall

How do we pay for this We follow the links but dont see nothing for Auto Foam :wall:


----------



## Snowglobe

Received my goodies today thankyou Bilt Hamber


----------



## graemeforsyth

Received mine today, many thanks Bilt Hamber :thumb:


----------



## lord melch

spitfire said:


> I debated getting this or VP and went with VP because the dilution rates were better with the VP making it more cost effective while still performing well. 5ltrs wouldn't last too long at 250 ml per wash.


This is the wrong post to say that  I have also found VP pH very good.


----------



## dazzlers82

received mine today guys cheers 1 little miss hap but sorted promptly an to my advantage :thumb:


----------



## Dub-bitz

My order came today,well chuffed,cant wait for my first foaming session!!
Cheers boys!!


----------



## bidderman1969

so is the dilution ration 250ml of this to and 750ml of water, per litre then?


----------



## PJS

If you're wanting to be lazy about using it at the recommended 4-5% panel strength, then 150-200ml would be best, depending on the machine's flow rate.
If you can be bothered with doing the maths, then read bassologist's thread, and you'll have the optimum cleaning strength of foam.


----------



## bidderman1969

PJS said:


> If you're wanting to be lazy about using it at the recommended 4-5% panel strength, then 150-200ml would be best, depending on the machine's flow rate.
> If you can be bothered with doing the maths, then read bassologist's thread, and you'll have the optimum cleaning strength of foam.


think i read that thread, i had a headache afterwards!


----------



## beardboy

This is order number *6415*.

Went for 5ltrs after all the rave reviews :lol:


----------



## megaboost

Arrived today, cheers.


----------



## ROBS3

Cheers BH got mine through today :thumb:

One quick question tho - which is the soft clay and which is the regular? One is in a blue container, the other in a clear, but can't see any reference on the packaging/label. (Don't want to start playing with it before any one say ' the softer one' as one is a gift! )

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

ROBS3 said:


> Cheers BH got mine through today :thumb:
> 
> One quick question tho - which is the soft clay and which is the regular? One is in a blue container, the other in a clear, but can't see any reference on the packaging/label. (Don't want to start playing with it before any one say ' the softer one' as one is a gift! )
> 
> Thanks in advance


blue is regular 

there should be a label underneath actually, I too missed it at first, have you checked there?


----------



## ROBS3

Cheers G220.

Can't see any other label on there, not inside or outside of the box!


----------



## MaDMaXX

I just checked my soft clay, clear box, nothing on there to say it's soft or regular.


----------



## lee9

Arrived today, thanks guys.


----------



## T1NY W

Which clay is which ?

I ordered two of each but can't tell the difference 

They all look exactly the same to me ...



















Yours confused :lol:

Tiny


----------



## Guest

T1NY W said:


> Which clay is which ?
> 
> I ordered two of each but can't tell the difference
> 
> They all look exactly the same to me ...
> 
> Yours confused :lol:
> 
> Tiny


you can easily feel which one is which, if they both feel the same, its likely you have 4 regular.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Weird, oh well, i guess Al should be along shortly to inform us the packing guy has been flogged


----------



## T1NY W

G220 said:


> you can easily feel which one is which, if they both feel the same, its likely you have 4 regular.


They all feel exactly the same, after I took the photo I spent a good 10 mins fiddling with them trying to work it out which was which, to no avail :lol: 
(it might be the start of detailing OCD :lol: )

Tiny


----------



## foggy

Just to confirm my order arrived yesterday. Many thanks BH, my first foaming session awaits.


----------



## PJS

Tiny, I know there was a fleeting moment in time when softs were packaged in original containers, as the opaque ones had been used up.
I'm not aware of any similar scenario, so it could be that one of the girls may have packed it incorrectly.
The soft ones are clearly identifiable by being much softer to the push of a fingertip, and slightly stickier.
If there has been a ****-up, then they'll rectify it without hassle.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab

Woops hands up, they made an error. Email me your address to [email protected] we'll send 2 soft which will be in clear boxes, they're much softer, there would be no doubt when you squished 'em. Please keep the incorrect ones too as an apology -sorry.

Pete


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

(T1ny, Pete has just fired the guilty picker, you b#stard!!)


----------



## T1NY W

EEK ! there's no need to fire anyone it's only some clay :doublesho

On the up side at least I'm not going completely mad :lol:

I got some right stick for prodding clay's on the coffee table while "she" was trying to watch CSI :lol:

Many thanks for sort it all out for me, I looking forward to getting stuck into our cars with the Bilt-Hamber range :thumb:

Regards
Tiny


----------



## fluffy

Order received today!!

This is going to be a good weekend!
:detailer:


----------



## dazzlers82

received the surfex today guys as promised :thumb:


----------



## Throbber

Received mine today, thanks!


----------



## GlenStaff26

Mine arrived today too thanks  Am really looking forward to trying out the foam after all the rave reviews.

Must admit I hadn't really paid any attention to the Auto Wash, was just a sucker for a deal. Having had a quick look at the instructions for this I am also really intrigued by the dilution ratio and can't wait to give it a go.

Damn you english weather this weekend!


----------



## ianFRST

hi mate, has mine been posted yet? i paid on the 2nd and have not got anything yet


----------



## jamiec

Ian, I paid on the 1st and when I emailed was told it got sent out on Friday.


----------



## ianFRST

jamiec said:


> Ian, I paid on the 1st and when I emailed was told it got sent out on Friday.


ah ok, cheers mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT

Is this still running guys?


----------



## MaDMaXX

I didn't get mine through the GB, but this is the first time i've tried it.

This is an unprotected car which hasn't been washed in 3 weeks, lots of local fields and some motorway work to get this dirty.




































































































In short, i'm very impressed. I don't think i have the mix right yet as by the time i'd walked round the other side of the car, it had all practically run off. However, i only needed to be at twice the distance from the car with the pressure washer than i had to be with VP's PH neutral and the dirt just fell away without having to work it like i usually do with the VP.
Very happy.


----------



## catch the pigeo

Just received mine thanks gents:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

just got my order aswell  cheers


----------



## dreaddan

Mine was waiting for me when I got in this morning.
Though I think Jane mistook my email when asking if it had been sent - I was just checking as I wasn't going to be in on Friday and wanted it sending to home.

Cheers
dan


----------



## megaboost

My god this stuff is amazing! 

Finally had chance to give the Puma a quick wash today, 3 months of grot, baked on salt... you know the score.

Expected to have to get the buckets out, having tried 3 other snow foams in the past and had "ok" results I've been used to it being step 1 of a few... with the BH it was all I needed for a quick spruce up.

Foamed, did the wheels, rinsed with the PW, drove back to work... looked amazing when I arrived, 20 minutes of effort at the most.

OK it's not a flawless detail but it's an excellent interim satisfier for those times when you can't devote a day or even an hour to shift the grime.

4 thumbs up from me, product of the year so far, thanks!


----------



## Guest

megaboost said:


> My god this stuff is amazing!


Most/all of the BH products are imho :thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

G220 said:


> Most/all of the BH products are imho :thumb:


+1


----------



## thomastank

Yipee arrived today:thumb:
cheers


----------



## Breezy

is this deal for 5 litres of autofoam?

I've got 5 litres of valet pro sf still and quite fancy a sample of this?


----------



## MaDMaXX

I've still got half my VP left, after using the BH, i'm not going to finish it.


----------



## bidderman1969

MaDMaXX said:


> I've still got half my VP left, after using the BH, i'm not going to finish it.


gonna give it to me then?


----------



## MaDMaXX

"Give" is such a strong word


----------



## Breezy

is whatever the deal is still on? how much is 5 litres of autofoam delivered?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

Meant to say got mine on monday but i havent had a chance to use it as a scafolding pole went in my leg monday.

cheers though BH


----------



## GSVHammer

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Meant to say got mine on monday but i havent had a chance to use it as a scafolding pole went in my leg monday.
> 
> cheers though BH


Ouch! Get well soon. Just tried my AF for the first time today. The car wasn't really dirty. Lower sills and wheel arches, but lots of water marks from rain water beading on it.

Tried my first touch less wash, BH AF, rinse then spay with deionised water from my flash gun. I'll check the results when it has dried.


----------



## giblet

**** dunno how i missed this, even had my name on the list as well


----------



## Rob_Quads

Sam way I probably missed it, between going away on holiday and the updates not being sent out to me I missed it.
I find vBulletin boards often have this problem on big threads where updates are not sent out correctly even when subscribed


----------



## bilt-hamber kid

I'm sorry to hear that fellas. Its no consolation I know, but there are a couple of dozen people in the same boat as you. I posted this earlier.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=108798


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks like I'll get going for this then when I get my lance.


----------



## stu197

Has anybody got a link too where I can buy this stuff from.I'm new too this site and still learning the ropes


----------



## MaDMaXX

www.bilthamber.com


----------



## Puntoboy

stu197 said:


> Has anybody got a link too where I can buy this stuff from.I'm new too this site and still learning the ropes


I bought mine from Elite Care Care.


----------

